# NEVER have i been so happy......



## Beathag (Jul 27, 2005)

.........to see the old witch appear        I've been without Clomid for 2 cycles now (last month i was on cd 44) but this month for the 1st time naturally in i don't know how long   she appeared on cd 29!!!!!!!!!!! That means i can start taking my 150mg Clomid tomorrow and get folicle tracking done. What days is that usually done on? My cycles have been 40 days + with and without Clomid so for it to happen just a day over the "normal" 28 days is FANTASTIC for me!!! Can you tell i'm happy??!!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Fantastic news!!  
long may it continue xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Fab news Beathag, hope your cycle stay regular. Good luck on the   pills again!

xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Great news...good luck with your next cycle


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Good news and good luck with   pills


----------



## CAROLE-ANNE (Dec 29, 2005)

Brilliant news hun, well done


----------



## Stina (May 20, 2004)

Good luck for this cycle!


----------



## Nikki_Mouse (Apr 22, 2005)

Good luck with the 150


----------



## jojoandstu (Dec 20, 2005)

good luck - hope you get a bfp soon


----------



## shaz_ck (Oct 28, 2005)

Good luck with your 150mg.  I, like you, was really excited when AF arrived because it mean't I could start taking   pills.

Good luck and here's hope you get your  .

Love and Hugs

Shaz


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Love luck and hugs hunnie


----------

